# I've ordered a.....



## clived (May 6, 2002)

for those of you who were following my "diesel exec" thread, I've ordered a....

BMW 535d Sport in Carbon Black and beige leather with professional nav, bluetooth phone prep, CD changer, bi-xenon adaptive headlamps, servotronic steering (just the variable assistance, not that dodgy variable rack-rate thing!), folding mirrors, heated comfort seats, TV, extended voice control and Logic 7 hifi.

Whereas I never really thought the Omega was worthy of Off Topic status, I feel I can now stand proudly amongst you all 

Best of all, I caught the car just as it was about to go to production, so it should be here on Dec 7th! 



Clive


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I always had you down as a beemer man at heart :lol:

You always were a torque monster


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Clive
Didn't realise they'd released the sport for ordering yet...so it should be one of the 1st in the country - my dealer certainly didn't even have any "round the back" when I popped in earlier today.

Nice spec too. I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts.
- you *may* wish to call AmD to get the benefit of their excellent re-map to destroy even more rubber/tarmac/chavs :wink: 
I did hear a nasty rumour of 128 bit encription on new BM ECUs though :twisted:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> Nice one Clive
> Should be one of the 1st in the country - my dealer certainly didn't even have any "round the back" when I popped in earlier today.
> 
> Nice spec too. I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts.
> ...


The guy who owns my local dealership had one delivered yesterday as the car he's going to run for a while - it was PDI'd 2 hours before I got there and I was the 2nd person to drive it (the salesman being the first to go put fuel in it) - so I got to drive it before the dealer principal!

I actually think there are a couple already in the country, from reading some posts on the "E60" forum.... although not sure if they are sports or not?

No plan to chip it* to be honest - the TT is still my modding car!

Re the torque monster Paul - I think Mr P Clarkson must be winning that at 460 ft-lb, but at 413, I can't be far behind..... :evil: 

Clive

* For now  Edit: AmD are in development!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nice one Mr D.

Guess my lowly little A4 can't compete with those figures.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I take it this is an Auto Clive ?

Nice spec BTW.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> I take it this is an Auto Clive ?
> 
> Nice spec BTW.


Yep - the 535D is *only* available as an auto.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Good choice, having previously run a 530d and a 330d I could be tempted back into the BMW fold by a 535d Sport Touring. The 3 litre single turbo engine is hugely impressive, more so if remapped by DMS. As diesel engines go it doesn't have a lot of competition.

I wasn't a fan of the new 5 series styling, however I think the sport pack is a positive improvement.

My only concern is the ride comfort for what needs to be a family car. M Sport suspension, and I assume large diameter rims with low profile run flat tyres, suggests good handling but poor ride comfort.

What did you think of the ride ?

TJS


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> My only concern is the ride comfort for what needs to be a family car. M Sport suspension, and I assume large diameter rims with low profile run flat tyres, suggests good handling but poor ride comfort.
> 
> What did you think of the ride ?


You're correct that the ride on the M suspension / 18" wheels / run flats was not as compliant on a poor surface as the SE on 16" or 17" wheels. However, a) it wasn't "bad" just firm, b) on A roads / motorway it was absolutely fine, c) the percieved level of grip / roadholding / "chuckability" was higher - and although this is my comfy motorway cruising car, I know for sure that I'll spend a lot of time trying to chuck it around, like I do in the Omega (which obviously doesn't like it!). d) I ordered the comfort seats to replace the sports seats - a small concession of extra padding against the ride and e) I don't have to put a family in it, unless the inlaws on a night out for dinner counts!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

TJS said:


> Good choice, having previously run a 530d and a 330d I could be tempted back into the BMW fold by a 535d Sport Touring. The 3 litre single turbo engine is hugely impressive, more so if remapped by DMS. As diesel engines go it doesn't have a lot of competition.


Isn't the 535d twin-turbo? Or should I say doesn't it have two sequential turbos, one big and one small?



> I wasn't a fan of the new 5 series styling, however I think the sport pack is a positive improvement.


Totally agree with this comment, especially in black, so good choice Clive 8)

So apart from the ride, any other comments from your test drive Clive?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Isn't the 535d twin-turbo? Or should I say doesn't it have two sequential turbos, one big and one small?


Correct.



Steve_Mc said:


> Totally agree with this comment, especially in black, so good choice Clive 8)


Thanks. I did spend a bit of time thinking about Oxford Green II, but decided in the end it was more of of SE than Sport colour and I really had no idea how it would look on the Sport.... also less good for re-sale.



Steve_Mc said:


> So apart from the ride, any other comments from your test drive Clive?


Only that I instantly felt at home - when I test drove the E class, it just didn't feel "right" somehow - the seat, the position, the stupid instruments, the gear selector I didn't get the hang of straight away... The 5 just felt good in all these areas the moment we moved off. Very solid feel to it indeed too. It was literally brand new, so I didn't get to thrash it, but even keeping it below 3.5K revs, it was clear it's going to be a fairly rapid motor car 

Clive


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> d) I ordered the comfort seats to replace the sports seats - a small concession of extra padding against the ride and e) I don't have to put a family in it, unless the inlaws on a night out for dinner counts!


I'm sure you know what you want, and I've not tried the comfort seats, but this could cost at re-sale time.
The "normal" BM sport seats I think are fab, and adjustable in virtually every direction you could want. I suppose if its a co. mile muncher tho comfort will count and you'll have no worries about depreciation


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Good choice. welcome to 'Other Marques'!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> I'm sure you know what you want, and I've not tried the comfort seats, but this could cost at re-sale time.
> The "normal" BM sport seats I think are fab, and adjustable in virtually every direction you could want. I suppose if its a co. mile muncher tho comfort will count and you'll have no worries about depreciation


I know what you're saying here.... however, the sports seats are only partially electric and don't have lumbar support as standard.... upgrade to the comfort seats and you get full electric, lumbar support, electric steering column adjustment and a passenger mirror that dips when you hit reverse all for less than it costs (ok, Â£35 less!) to take the sports seats electric and add lumbar.... The comfort seats are even more adjustable than the sports seats!

Edit: Re depreciation - compared to the money I won't get back on all the toys, the seats are the least of my worries!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The standard seats on a 330d SE are among the worst I've sat on.

Conversely the sports seats are among the best.

I'm sure the comfort seats in the 5 are in no way based on the 3 series SE seats :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> The standard seats on a 330d SE are among the worst I've sat on.
> 
> Conversely the sports seats are among the best.
> 
> I'm sure the comfort seats in the 5 are in no way based on the 3 series SE seats :wink:


If anything, the standard SE 5 seats might be similar to the SE 3 seats, but I'm not getting those


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Clive 8) I hope you'll be very happy together 

btw, I'm never helping you again :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Be different drive a BMW AND use your mirrors :wink: nice choice


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Be different drive a BMW AND use your mirrors :wink: nice choice


but remember, indicators are for others :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > Be different drive a BMW AND use your mirrors :wink: nice choice
> ...


The indicators did seem a bit complicated. Probably best if I don't touch them! :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Clive, you're already one of us! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh god. More fog lights! :roll: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Oh god. More fog lights! :roll: :wink:


Once on, always on, that's my motto! Now.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Clive
> ...


Nice motor Clive.

Sure is an excellent torque figure & goes many miles to show how oil burners have come on over the last 5 years.

Enjoy. (Spec sound sweeeet)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Clive. A good choice and the best looking five variant in dark colour + sports spec. DMS have plans to take that engine to 300hp...

Off topic but on topic. Guess who blew up a 330D touring on the M5 at 1am this morning? Turbo went first - big power loss - loads smoke, really rattly engine. Pulled off on Stroud turn off, comtemplated waiting for breakdown services, then figured "It should still go with out a turbo and i want my bed", so carried on. Oil light came on outside Bristol, just clanked to the end of my road before engine finally seized. Towed this am. Oops.

I can't tell you what replacement car they have given me - it's too awful to mention.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Nice one Clive. A good choice and the best looking five variant in dark colour + sports spec. DMS have plans to take that engine to 300hp...
> 
> Off topic but on topic. Guess who blew up a 330D touring on the M5 at 1am this morning? Turbo went first - big power loss - loads smoke, really rattly engine. Pulled off on Stroud turn off, comtemplated waiting for breakdown services, then figured "It should still go with out a turbo and i want my bed", so carried on. Oil light came on outside Bristol, just clanked to the end of my road before engine finally seized. Towed this am. Oops.
> 
> I can't tell you what replacement car they have given me - it's too awful to mention.


Its a TT?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Clive. A good choice and the best looking five variant in dark colour + sports spec. DMS have plans to take that engine to 300hp...
> ...


Nope. Think classic Middle England Dad. Fleece. B&Q. School run....


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Off topic but on topic. Guess who blew up a 330D touring on the M5 at 1am this morning? Turbo went first - big power loss - loads smoke, really rattly engine. Pulled off on Stroud turn off, comtemplated waiting for breakdown services, then figured "It should still go with out a turbo and i want my bed", so carried on. Oil light came on outside Bristol, just clanked to the end of my road before engine finally seized. Towed this am. Oops.
> 
> I can't tell you what replacement car they have given me - it's too awful to mention.


Sorry to hear that Gary, I'm sure there was no trace of a TB ever being used on your car :roll: :wink:

Presumably either the turbo failure caused massive oil loss and that sealed its fate or turbo blades ended up in the cylinders?
Any ideas what caused the turbo to blow? I imagine @1am you were running a reasonable level of boost (if you follow me  )
C'mon then, dish it on the loaner ? (my money's on a Vectra) :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What TB? Allegedly this chap was on a long straight with no cars/bridges/pull ins etc, and was running a brief 'lets wake up' 4000rpm ish 140mphish (allegedly) before turbo went very suddenly. It may be an oil seal gone that caused turbo failiure, as there was some oil spotted that had sprayed out from around dipstick area, before bravely soldiering on. Thank heavens for the BMW courtesy torch.

Subsequent oil loss would have done rest of damage.

Car just serviced with fuel pump upgrade, so all was mechically sound, levels are always checked weekly.

Should get a report later or tomorrow. Ho hum.

ps Not a Vectra, that's far too aggressive...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

oh, oh, please sir, me sir...

Galaxy ? :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nah it's a Zafira and Gary is loving it...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Nah it's a Zafira and Gary is loving it...


I am Daddy Cool.










1.8 n/a 

Haven't even been out to it yet. Can quite bring myself to...maybe some Prozac beforehand. Have to go to Reading at 1.30pm....


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Do I win the prize for working out what would embaress you the most!?!!?!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I think you should Paul!
I'm just off into Reading with my camera (its only down the road from Henley)
I'll stake out the A404 I think... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> Do I win the prize for working out what would embaress you the most!?!!?!


Yep, how about getting tail-ended by Luton's finest? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> I think you should Paul!
> I'm just off into Reading with my camera (its only down the road from Henley)
> I'll stake out the A404 I think... :wink:


I'll be in a fleece with a comb over wig and hanging around out side schools....

Still, it's true to spirit of 'Other Marques' :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Thank heavens for the BMW courtesy torch.


What courtesy torch ?, looks like I missed out on this unless they delected it. 

Sorry to hear of the blow up, does this mean a new car or a new engine to run in ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm.... not sure I'm so keen on chipping the 535D now!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nice Clive... can I have a drive please 

Gary, enjoy the priviledge for the moment :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> What courtesy torch ?, looks like I missed out on this unless they delected it.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the blow up, does this mean a new car or a new engine to run in ?


gcp - open glove box, torch is @ top on RHS.
You should see the bulb / front sticking out, simply pull directly out from dash (ie towards pass. seat) to remove. Installation is exact reverse. It recharges when inplace and engine is on.

Unless its been nicked by the $stealer that is :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Nice Clive... can I have a drive please


Well, you didn't offer me a drive in the Touran!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Hmmm.... not sure I'm so keen on chipping the 535D now!


Better not. You see what happened to Gary boy. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Nice Clive... can I have a drive please
> 
> Gary, enjoy the priviledge for the moment :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks. It's a bit like a Touran. ie dull dull dull. But people do let you out of junctions and overtaking is not an issue. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.... not sure I'm so keen on chipping the 535D now!
> ...


Looks like a completely unrelated oil seal failiure setting off chain of events. Garage is confirming today.

Almost certainly a new engine - will see if I can get the phase 2 euro iv version to save that extra 3% tax.

Running in? What's that?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Clive... can I have a drive please
> ...


Strangely no-one seem to want a drive in the Touran  But we can swop drives sometime if you fancy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Clive... can I have a drive please
> ...


Occasionally you have to buy a car that seats 7 in comfort... Just like we had to.

Personally speaking, I wouldn't lump the Touran with the Zafira :wink: Not sure of the figures (and not really interested) from Lutons finest, but the Touran is great as a 5 child motorway hauler... full leather, cruise, lower suspension than std, more storage than you could reasonably shake a stick at, 140 bhp, 235ft/lbs and nearly 50mpg.. oh and DSG which probably suits the diesel engine more than the TT 

Not sure there is better on the market that meets my spec...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I may have mentioned (and if I haven't, think yourselves lucky, as I've been boring all those around me with it....) that a German magazine did a test of the 535D vs the 545i. I've managed to find a scan of the article - here's the "interesting" - i.e. the one that means something even if you can't read German. Not sure about the 0-60 time for the 545i (which looks a little off the pace to me), but the in-gear times are very telling. Diesel rocks!










Or go here http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=2194 for the original page.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can't see it Clive.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I can - diesel is also quicker round Hockenheim...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

This thread may be of interest  
http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48185


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> This thread may be of interest
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48185


Ah-ah! That's where I found the pics (as you can probably tell from the URL I posted!)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> I may have mentioned (and if I haven't, think yourselves lucky, as I've been boring all those around me with it....) that a German magazine did a test of the 535D vs the 545i. I've managed to find a scan of the article - here's the "interesting" - i.e. the one that means something even if you can't read German. Not sure about the 0-60 time for the 545i (which looks a little off the pace to me), but the in-gear times are very telling. Diesel rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A convert.  You never drove the tuned 330d did you?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I didn't think yours was tuned Gary? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> I didn't think yours was tuned Gary? :wink:


Aftermarket tuning? That's for chavs. :wink: I meant 'a' tuned 330d. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think yours was tuned Gary? :wink:
> ...


No, I only drove "an" untuned 330D, just before I overtook it on the A1 slip road (just!)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I can't see it Clive.


Someone's been editing their posts! :x

:wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ohhhhhh...... I've got that tingly "night before Christmas" feeling 

Hopefully see some of you at QST tomorrow in my "other marque"....


----------

